# Best way to fasten 1x2 furring strips to concrete block walls



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Construction adhesive plus the ramset you should be fine,try to shoot into the mortar joint and _*NOT*_ into the block because it weakens them and you run the chance of other problems.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

these are my favorite wood- masonry anchors
http://www.sierraanchors.com/Nail-ins.html


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> these are my favorite wood- masonry anchors
> http://www.sierraanchors.com/Nail-ins.html


For this all you need to do is to pre-drill the hole and hammer it in?

Will it be flushed with the wood or will the nail head protrude out a little?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes,the nail head does not protrude from the fastener


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Ravenworks said:


> Construction adhesive plus the ramset you should be fine,try to shoot into the mortar joint and _*NOT*_ into the block because it weakens them and you run the chance of other problems.


What type of construction adhesive? You mean something like LiquidNail or Gorilla glue?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keep in mind the wood needs to be PT if it will be in direct contact with the block.


----------



## hammadzfr (Apr 29, 2012)

*how to make a block masonry wall using concrete*

we often have seen block masonry or brick masonry but I havenm't seen walls being prepared by copncrete and block masonry as well .

is there a way to do so if yes please let me know


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

miamicuse said:


> What type of construction adhesive? You mean something like LiquidNail or Gorilla glue?


A general construction adhesive will do,liquid nails will work


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

PL Premium concrete


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Any species wood will do with a vapor barrier at block/wood on the wall only, #7: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec017.htm

Or, without the v.b.:
*NATURALLY DURABLE WOOD.* The heartwood of the following species with the exception that an occasional piece with corner sapwood is permitted if 90 percent or more of the width of each side on which it occurs is heartwood. *Decay resistant.* Redwood, cedar, black locust and black walnut.*Termite resistant.* Alaska yellow cedar, redwood, Eastern red cedar and Western red cedar including all sapwood of Western red cedar.

P.t. still lets water through to your drywall unless you add a poly plastic or shield like Grace (or sill-sealer); http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Gary


----------

